# Video Report: Fishing and Spearfishing in Long Key June 9-16, 2012



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is a video report from our annual trip to Long Key with my brother Tom, his wife and kid, and a couple friends that joined us for a few of the days. It was another awesome week spent in the keys. The bigger fish eluded us this year and we were unable to find any gaffers out there. Plenty of schoolies though. And some very compelling reports of blue marlin in the area. Our deep dropping spots were very active and it didn't take long to find the tile fish. We visited the Marathon humps a couple times and caught some delicious tunas there. Spearfishing on the reef was productive too. Hope you enjoy the video!





 <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/44640121">Florida Keys Fishing and Spearfishing, June 2012</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/pdabill">Paul Dabill</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>
https://vimeo.com/44640121


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, that is an awesome video.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed. Awesome video.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice


----------

